

ShowHN: MoshPit.js – Controlled chaos for your views, states, and screen sizes. - chadillac
https://github.com/chadillac/MoshPit.js

======
chadillac
Hi guys,

I built this little framework to make it easier for managing views and
application states in responsive designs, also to move as much view logic out
of JS and put it in a place that design teams can tweak and adjust without
developer support.

That's pretty much it.

Hope it helps someone else suffering through dynamic state responsive
application design and development (but mostly maintenance) hell.

